

Non-invasive javascript guides - typerandom
http://amail.io/assets/libraries/Guideline.js/examples/github/

======
zalew
related

[http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html)

[http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/)

[http://eragonj.github.io/Trip.js/](http://eragonj.github.io/Trip.js/)

